# Looking for vintage Canon



## Tulsa (Jan 25, 2010)

I am looking for a vintage Canon, I can play around with, Would really like something pre 1970 or even pre 1960, doesnt have to be Canon then, but not wanting to spend too much on the first one. any recomendations?


----------



## Mike_E (Jan 26, 2010)

SLR or Rangefinder?


----------



## compur (Jan 26, 2010)

Since you gave no requirements other than age, take your pick from:
Canon Camera Museum | Camera Hall - Film Cameras


----------



## Tulsa (Jan 26, 2010)

not really sure what my requirements would be, do not know much about film, want something that will give the old time photo look, I would think that would depend on film and paper as well? can those results be achieved by having a film processing place do it?

also can I get something under $50?


----------



## djacobox372 (Jan 26, 2010)

The "old time photo look" is more dependent on the film/processing then the camera.  Canon hasn't been around long enough to create a camera so primitive that it would look different then a new camera.

If you post some images of the "look" your going for it we could help you.  

Old time photo look could be any combination of:

1) very high contrast black and white
2) color shifting
3) Vignetting 
4) dust/dirt/scratches
5) barrel distortion
7) film grain
8) flash bulb photography (long exposures with flash)


----------



## Battou (Jan 26, 2010)

Canon AE-1 or Canon EF. The AE-1 is an inexpencive entry level film SLR that served in the hands of many a pro during it's term of production. 

The Canon EF is a slightly more expencive model, A member of the F-series of body that was Canons Professional line of the era. Has more features than the AE-1 and a far more durable body.

The Canon EF and AE-1 use the same line of lens so upgrade with lens compatibility is always an option.

I own and have shot both models and preferr the EF but the AE-1 will likely serve your needs acceptably.
The EF on the left and the AE-1 right front
Canon FD/FL pile by Battou - Photo Lucidity


----------

